# Black Gold or Trophy Taker



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Any thoughts?

I mean the TT comes with a 10pin sight, sounds "complicated"? Anyone using them? Thoughts?

Same goes for BG.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Black gold ! End of conversation !!!!!!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

10 pins? How far do you need to shoot? Black Gold are solid hunting sights.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> 10 pins? How far do you need to shoot? Black Gold are solid hunting sights.


Just trying to figure out the ins and outs. Eager beaver over here. 

This xforce will be my first compound and my first stab at hunting for real with a bow. Used rifles before, and I think my fat derriere can use some running around for a change. What I shot before were old school longbows and horse bows, intuition only, amateurish level ...simply just for fun.

So, back on track again. From what I understand, the faster the bow is, the closer the pins should/would be. As for the 10 pin ...I was simply just curious what would one use that for: target practice? 

Anyway, take your time with me guys and share the wisdom, I take feedback very, very well


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

should be in classified sec


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> should be in classified sec


And why would a discussion got to classifieds?


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the BG Vengeance on both my bows starting this year and have had no problems at all, the pins are bright and the adjustments are great.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

lakeboy1971 said:


> I have the BG Vengeance on both my bows starting this year and have had no problems at all, the pins are bright and the adjustments are great.


Nice ...aren't you a Hoyt fan as well, what are those the 2012 models?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sorry heading looked like a classified my bad ...


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I just bought a set of Black Gold off here to put on my Drenalin and WOW. I am impressed. Probably wont ever try another brand again. SOOO bright.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> sorry heading looked like a classified my bad ...


No worries.



boilerfarmer12 said:


> I just bought a set of Black Gold off here to put on my Drenalin and WOW. I am impressed. Probably wont ever try another brand again. SOOO bright.


Fair enough, everyone seems to like BG. Will definitely have a try at one when I get home.

Now, as for my other questions, do you guys care about any other specifics besides brightness  ...like 3rd axis adjustment. I want to simply learn what do I need to look for in a compound sight. 

# of pins depending on how long you want to train your shot for?
Closeness (same thing with wrapped?) the faster you bow is?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I didnt care about 3rd axis adjustment, no reason to get more complicated than you need to IMO. I did for a while but shooting was less fun to me. I like the interchangable rings around the sight housing. Can choose the color that works best for you. I havent got to set my pins yet but the windage and elevation seemed pretty precise to me for not being micro-adjustable. But yes brightness is very important to me. The photochromatic feature is AWESOME!

I went with a 5 pin and will probably set it to shoot up to 50 yds, maybe 60 but doubtful.

The fast or flatter your bow shoots the closer they will be.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^which one's your favorite from their line up?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am shooting the Rush, cause I got a good deal on a used set on here. I like the Rush but havent looked at the rest of their lineup. The rush retails for a little over $100.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

3rd axis is more adjustments than you may need for hunting. Imo. I've currently have a Spott Hogg but I've used G5,copper john,tru glo,extreme sights. All are great. Just buy a good basic sight for hunting. The more frills the more problems you may run into,again IMO. Remeber the KISS rule-Keep it simple stupid.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^spoken like my grandpa. The only thing missing is the slap over the head


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I've lived and hunted in British Colombia most of the places I've hunted you should have 3rd axis


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Interesting. Well, definitely lots of food for thought and thanks for all the feedback guys. Cannot wait to get back home and start training.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Truball vision pro for hunting with a third axis 5 pin built like a tank!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

stjoebowhunter said:


> Truball vision pro for hunting with a third axis 5 pin built like a tank!


You forgot speed pins.0.29 Great sight.3rd axis on any sight is a must or that bubble is useless when shooting at extreme angles.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You can do without 3rd axis, imho. There are ways around it without ponying up the added expense and loss of simplicity. You can shim the mounting holes and do just about as good. This is for a hunting bow, right? I've only ever had to shim one in my life to fix 3rd axis. Starting out in archery can be overwhelming and all of these sight/rest/bow company's have the answer for 'every problem'. just buy a quality sight. Stay in the middle of the price range and you can't go wrong. I haven't bought a bad site in years and i like to try differnet stuff every year. I picked up a spott hogg sight this spring and really like it. Just go for quality and, for a hunting bow i would recomend steel pins. Again, spothoggs seem very robust.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

cath8r said:


> You can do without 3rd axis, imho. There are ways around it without ponying up the added expense and loss of simplicity. You can shim the mounting holes and do just about as good. This is for a hunting bow, right? I've only ever had to shim one in my life to fix 3rd axis. Starting out in archery can be overwhelming and all of these sight/rest/bow company's have the answer for 'every problem'. just buy a quality sight. Stay in the middle of the price range and you can't go wrong. I haven't bought a bad site in years and i like to try differnet stuff every year. I picked up a spott hogg sight this spring and really like it. Just go for quality and, for a hunting bow i would recomend steel pins. Again, spothoggs seem very robust.


Awesome, thanks. I'm definitely new at this and taking it slow. From what I can tell, after all the readings I've done, my start up bow is pretty good for now. As someone else was mentioning, slinging the sticks into a target is just as important as the gear one gets. I'm going to join the local clubs in Vancouver as soon as I am home and definitely will try my hand at hunting as often as I can. 

For a sight for now I think I'm good - got the Sword Hunter Twilight 5 pins - but in the long run I think I'll pick up an SH Hogg It. Good quality and I definitely like the name. 

I cannot say how thankful I am you guys for taking you time to share some wisdom and advice. Much appreciated and if you're ever in my neck of the woods let me know. First beer's on me 

Cheers, 
Marius


----------

